# You can exhale now...



## iocomposer

Yes, I'm here....ready to spread the love....though you may not like it. :twisted: 

Northern sounds member since Sept. 1999...that would make me....old. 35 to be exact. Boy, NS just ain't what it used to be. Hopefully this place is better.

I'm a composer, but I'm more of a sound designer these days...music...sound... it's starting to all sound the same to me.

My current projects:

Daxter PSP (game):
http://www.us.playstation.com/Content/OGS/UCUS-98618/Site/

Automaton Transfusion (feature film)
http://automatontransfusion.com

Gears of War (game):
http://gearsofwar.com

Unreal Tournament 2007 (game):
http://www.ut2007.com

Home Page:
http://dramaticmusic.com

check me out!! :roll:

-Jamey


----------



## Craig Sharmat

hey!

who let this guy in here!

welcome to our little forum Jamey, glad you found us.

your music is always welcome.

Craig


----------



## Evan Gamble

WElcome Jamey! Impressive credits, glad to have you here!


----------



## iocomposer

Hey...what a cool way to be welcomed. Missed chatting with ya, Sharmster! 

So, am I gonna get my knuckles smacked if I don't fawn all over the soundware developers here?

:lol:


----------



## choc0thrax

Hello Jamey, I remember you from NS. Nice review of Kingidiots music today.  Cool that you are working on Gears of War. Great graphics but last time I saw it in action it looked like it was hurting in the framerate department. Anyways welcome to VI.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Welcome to V.I. Jamey - nice list of credits. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## iocomposer

Hey there, Choco. Curious as to when you saw Gears? You probably saw it on an emulator. We only got it running on X360 hardware a few months ago and there are no problems with framerate whatsoever at this point. Trust me... it is and will be the killer app for X360 for a long time. 
-J


----------



## iocomposer

Howdy Frederick. Thanks for the welcome! 
-Jamey


----------



## choc0thrax

www.gametrailers.com I'm always on that site and they have had some Gears of War gameplay videos taken at some video game event. They did say though that they were going to improve the framerate. I think the most impressive game graphics wise for xbox360 so far though is the new Farcry game, those waves are beautiful. I'll be forced to buy a 360 later this year because of Resident Evil 5. Survivallllll horrorrrrrrr.


----------



## iocomposer

I guess the water looks good, but nothing else does, IMO. In fact, I think it looks pretty rank. RE5 is gonna rock for sure!!!
I just did a new trailer for Gears. Don't know when they're planning on releasing it tho.
-Jamey


----------



## Craig Sharmat

iocomposer @ Fri Feb 24 said:


> Hey...what a cool way to be welcomed. Missed chatting with ya, Sharmster!
> 
> So, am I gonna get my knuckles smacked if I don't fawn all over the soundware developers here?
> 
> :lol:



Jamey, if you like a product....say why, if you don't like a product say why. this place is about composers helping composers.


----------



## Jackull

hello Jamey,

welcome to vi, post some of your current music if it's available... enjoy

jackULL


----------



## iocomposer

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Feb 24 said:


> Jamey, if you like a product....say why, if you don't like a product say why. this place is about composers helping composers.



Cool. Just checkin'. The legal threats being thrown around by developers on NS really killed the spirit of the boad, IMO. Don't want to be anywhere near that!


----------



## Nick Phoenix

I truly hope that I am not on your nutcase developer list. Welcome!


----------



## José Herring

Welcome!

Glad you could make it here. Say what you will. Nobody's ever been banned from this board.

Best,

Jose


----------



## TheoKrueger

Hi Jamey, welcome aboard!


----------



## ComposerDude

Jamey, welcome to VI!

-Peter


----------



## iocomposer

Nick Phoenix @ Fri Feb 24 said:


> I truly hope that I am not on your nutcase developer list. Welcome!


Ha! Yeah right...you're on my my developer admiration list though...use your QLSO all of the time... and LOVE it!!! 

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, fellas!

So, here's a cue for you guys.
Just a fun little theme for a game I just finished. http://dramaticmusic.com/audio/Daxter_MainTheme.mp3

Hope you like it! 

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## synergy543

Welcome Jamey. Nice cue! Are you still using DP?


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Hey Jamey, nice to see you here!

Nice cue. You always write merciless trumpet parts.


----------



## Marsdy

Nick Phoenix @ Sat 25 Feb said:


> I truly hope that I am not on your nutcase developer list. Welcome!



DON'T LISTEN TO THIS NUTCASE  :razz: 

Welcome on board Jamie.

Only two people have ever been banned here. Both of them were developers. (Not Nick though, he's OK.)


----------



## Waywyn

Heya Jamey and welcome aboard!

Can't wait for UT2007 and hear some rockin' stuff 

Keep up the good works,

Alex


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Hi Jamey,

Great that you've joined us. Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## PaulR

Hey Jamie - how you doing?

:smile:


----------



## iocomposer

Cool! Thanks for all of the warm welcomes and compliments on my tune! :mrgreen: 

Nice to see so many familiar and old friends.

This seems like the OLD nsbb 


Aaron- dig the avatar! On this particular cue, I had one of Maynard's boys commit to the lead chair, so I upped the ante a little bit 

Synergy- I'm currently trying to end my use of DP. I started up this film in it and I have to make sure that it's totally done and distributed before I totally blow off DP and upgrade to PT7. I'm really really mad at MOTU for abandoning their DAE customers so in protest, I am forsaking it. Great program, if you're running a native system, but for us PT guys, they totally f*cked us....again. This time, I'm not gonna be going back.


----------



## Frederick Russ

So - what's the new sequencer you're gonna use? PT? I never considered it to do sequencing (a lot of us here are using Logic - since they did the latency workaround in the newer versions it works for me.)


----------



## iocomposer

I'm gonna just use PT at this point. They've made some great strides in their MIDI capabilities and for my use, although not optimal, it is definitely adequate. I do own Logic and I've diddled in it quite a bit lately, but to be perfectly honest, I'm getting to the point where I want to stay in one package and not hop back and forth between 2. PT will do everything that I need it to do both for music and sound design, so that's where I'm gonna finally pitch my tent. It's the end result that matters the most, right?
-Jamey


----------



## Frederick Russ

Based on your last mp3 I'd say its working for you just fine! Good job man - keep it up! 

In the end its what works best for you - I've just never considered PT as a standalone sequencer but have heard its midi capabilities got a serious upgrade recently. Logic is bit quirky at times to me but I think I'm staying here for now. For me its not really handling K2 as well as its Cubase counterpart imo and exs24 is dated - hopefully Apple will streamline things (or somebody develops a universal sampler format that does articulation switching like vsl's vi but allowing any sample library to be ported to it.)


----------



## iocomposer

Frederick Russ @ Sat Feb 25 said:


> Based on your last mp3 I'd say its working for you just fine! Good job man - keep it up!
> 
> In the end its what works best for you - I've just never considered PT as a standalone sequencer but have heard its midi capabilities got a serious upgrade recently. Logic is bit quirky at times to me but I think I'm staying here for now. For me its not really handling K2 as well as its Cubase counterpart imo and exs24 is dated - hopefully Apple will streamline things (or somebody develops a universal sampler format that does articulation switching like vsl's vi but allowing any sample library to be ported to it.)



Thanks a lot, Fred. That is certainly kind of you to say so! For me, I'm still using Giga on a couple of dedicated PCs and I typically fill up my PT Mac with a bunch of VIs as well. The only ones that don't work so well in PT is the Native Instruments stuff (Reaktor in particular), but then they've been a disappointment to me pretty much across the board.


----------



## Hans Adamson

Hey Jamey,

Good to see you here. This place is HAPPENING!!!


----------



## Ian Livingstone

Hey Jamey good to have you here - very nice cue too 

Just noticed from your website studio pics (very tastey) you don't have a desk in the control room - thinking of going down that route myself - wondered if you could check this out and let me know your approach.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3002

Ian


----------



## madbulk

Welcome Jamey. We all post or lurk on so many common boards, I'm scratching my head now thinking, "IOComposer is new here? Can't be."

Expect to be contented. This board actually seems to work.


----------



## Christian Marcussen

Great Jamey! It rocks to see so much talent coming in here!


----------



## kid-surf

What's up Jamey.... I'm newly transplanted here too. :D Have fun!


Cheers.......


----------

